# napaka- vs. pinaka-



## Chriszinho85

Hello everyone.  Gusto ko lang malaman kung ano ang diperensiya sa paggamit ng mga "prefixes" _napaka- at pinaka_.  Natututo pa akong magsalita ng Tagalog, at dahil dito, kung may mali, paki-tama na lang ako. Salamat.

Chris


----------



## moonshine

Napaka- is used to mean "very", like napakaganda means very beautiful.
Pinaka- is used to mean "most", like pinakamaganda means most beautiful.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Ahh...I understand now.  Thanks Moonshine for the response.


----------

